# Beautiful woods photos



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

Photos of woods we hunt


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

morelseeeker said:


> Photos of woods we hunt










This is a photo of one of the woods I hunt it is big so I'll let you know where. East Fork lake.


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

This is a woods in MI with many aspen trees, better seen in top photo. The bottom photo shows how the ground looks as if it were covered with snow from the fuzz falling from the aspen trees. Usually the fuzz coming from the aspen trees, which is similar to cottonwood trees, is a sign that morel season is almost over.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

This is Northern Michigan in the Elk neighborhood and one of my favorite Morel Woods.


----------



## morelseeeker (Apr 18, 2017)

jack said:


> This is Northern Michigan in the Elk neighborhood and one of my favorite Morel Woods.
> 
> View attachment 23440


Very nice photo. I've hunted where elk are in MI saw their tracks but have only seen one, a bull.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

morelseeeker said:


> Very nice photo. I've hunted where elk are in MI saw their tracks but have only seen one, a bull.


I was hunting Morels when these guys came by. They're slowly expanding out. I've seen them about 3 miles north of my house, I'm in Lewiston.


----------

